# 22/410



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

I recently bought a 22/410 O/U to wean the Grandkids on hunting. I had hoped to mount a scope on it that would allow either barrel to be shot without adjustment. I am not having much luck, I can get either one sighted in pretty good alone......., but the two barrels seem to hit about 16" apart at 50 yds. Any fix for this...........Thanks for comments,,, HT


----------



## Fish_Heads (Jun 2, 2008)

Hardtop said:


> I recently bought a 22/410 O/U to wean the Grandkids on hunting. I had hoped to mount a scope on it that would allow either barrel to be shot without adjustment. I am not having much luck, I can get either one sighted in pretty good alone......., but the two barrels seem to hit about 16" apart at 50 yds. Any fix for this...........Thanks for comments,,, HT


Sight in the .22 at 50 yds. & be done with the scope adjustment.

You aim a rifle & you point a shotgun. 

The two loads are completely different & will never work with a single scope setting.

Just my .02 on the matter. your mileage may vary.

Fish


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

id take the scope off and use the iron sights. if you really want optics, get a red dot.


----------



## C.Keith&Co (Aug 28, 2010)

both my kids learned to target shoot using a flint- lock rifle, if you can hold a flint- lock rifle, pull the trigger, wait for the hammer to hit the frizzen- spark and fire the rifle while holding the open sight on target and hit what you are shooting at accurately -you can shoot anything ! trigger pull and follow through is the key, you cant pull the trigger and at the same time look up and say " Did I hit it ? " I used to teach shooting, I found if you teach a beginner person to shoot with a scope - they cant shoot anything unless it has a scope on it-that has been my experience - you should teach them to shoot with the iron sights first that way they get the full field of view and learn to lead what they are shooting at. if you go to public hunting land you need to see what is beyond what you are shooting at , with open sights it is easier to pick up hunter orange off to one side or the other. if suddenly someone walks out of the woods -and you are looking through a scope eyepiece- concentrating on what your shooting at you may not see them. Fish _ Heads is right, you aim a rifle and point a shotgun. sight the .22 in with the iron sights - chances are the .410 barrel is smooth so shot is not really going to matter if your going to try to shoot a slug out of it- you might want to see what the choke is on the barrel- if it is full choke you cannot shoot a slug out of it. IMP ( improved cylinder ) is what you should use. some of the old Winchester .410 rifles with smooth barrels shot about a 2 to 3 inch group with slugs. if that rifle/shotgun you have is a older model that just has two grooves in the top of the .22 barrel to put scope rings on- the first time you shoot the shotgun the scope will fall off anyways. I guess the new ones have a better mount block on it, if you are dead set on putting an optic on it do like EZBite said and put a red dot on it. take the barrel assembly off and take it outside and lay them on a table .22 on top .410 on bottom. look through the .22 barrel at something ( bush, window, stop sign ,ect. ) now look through the .410 barrel- can you see the same object ? if not move the table forward or backward and look again. keep doing this until you can see the object in both barrels. once you can- measure the distance from the muzzle of the barrel to the object that will give you the distance that the barrels will converge . that might help you with your shooting, you know the distance. - I hope this was helpfull, have a nice day, Curtis


----------



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

Thanks for the great suggestions, I understand that for shot loads, the iron sights would be the best option but i would like to think we could shoot slugs thru it with the 410 being legal for deer. I have no faith in the red dot scopes, seen too many deer gut shot by guys trying to use them on crossbows, too easy to not have the dot centered in the excitement of a shot. I have the scope mounted on the "two groves" on the 22 barrel and have shot a number of slugs thru it without any scope movement. Not sure of the choke on the 410 barrel, but the slugs made it out the business end ok. They actually stayed in a very respectable group at 50 yds.
Now I expect to hear a lot of feedback about the 410 not being enough power to kill a deer, save it.......my feeling is that if "anyone including kids" is more conmforatable with a gun because they are not flinching anticipating the kick, the shot will have better placement and a hole thru the boiler room is a hole...and it will kill the deer better than a bigger slug with a poor hit. HT


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

I wish I had a fix for you but I doubt the two barrels will ever shoot with the same scope settings. I agree with your whole post, 410 is okay for deer, red dots suck, Only because they need batteries, keep the kids shooting and don't get them gun shy with too much gun. My guess is you bought a Rossi matched pair and the choke is modified.


----------

